# Oil leak around oil pan



## chuckd (Nov 13, 2004)

My 180,000 Maxima has an oil leak around the oil pan. I suspect the oil pan is leaking. I plan on checking it out the next oil change which is coming up shortly. Does anyone know if this engine has an oil pan gasket or does Nissan use sealant like RTV or HYLOMAR on these surfaces? 

chuckd


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

Umm, if your Maxima has 180,000 miles, it surely can't be an A34... those are 2004-2005 models. 

With that kind of mileage, I'm assuming you drive an 89-94 model. On those cars, they use a RTV gasket. I just use orange or grey/silver RTV on them. works great..

where is it leaking exactly? there are rubber lip seals around both ends of the crank where the oil pan is curved. the rear main seal also has a paper gasket behind the bracket that holds the seal in place. then you have the front and rear main seal itself.
ALL of those parts are common to leak on these cars. I've fixed them dozens of times.

I'm going to move this to the general Maxima forum, but feel free to ask more questions.


----------



## LatinMax (Feb 23, 2003)

:fluffy:


----------

